# 1948 Rambler for sale



## tripple3 (Jan 19, 2015)

SOLD......02/13 Lucky Friday
Original Black/Ivory Rambler
http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/bik/4877573945.html


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 24, 2015)

*original paint*

I will have this out at Vets Stadium Swapmeet Sun 01-25-15 Come check it out, say hey, introduce yourself. It's a small bike-world we ride in....


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 5, 2015)

*Oc cl*

Bump new link and tires


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 9, 2015)

to the top. Check it out. Number listed in ad.


----------

